# Officials: Ferguson police chief to step down



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Well the Ferguson police chief will be stepping down. i wonder if its to lighten the blow when no charges are put against Wilson.

Officials: Ferguson police chief to step down | National News - WMUR Home


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You know the saying "I'm too old for this sh&t".... Well anyone over 18 and white is too old for that sh$t....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good plan. Weak kneed Chiefy Weefies are not not in high demand. The angry ******* will be coming for us all. Glad he had a chance to cut and run.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Good plan. Weak kneed Chiefy Weefies are not not in high demand. The angry ******* will be coming for us all. Glad he had a chance to cut and run.


You say some of the greatest stuff hahaha! You forgot to add ishmael and whatever mercenaries our money has paid for. I sure wish blackwater would say they would not do anything on us soil but gaurd their clients. Those fellas give me the willies.

One of the things that seems inescapable is how I see little of nothing 20 minutes from juarez, but the NE is starting to look real militarized and so is NC and SC, and not in that good way that is normal. 
Attention on my stupid "plague camps and continuous entitlement processing" (saw a church van doing it in Anthony, tx.) But...the equipment, feds and activity mn, mi, nh...guess what I think? California too.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I can see the chief stepping down, he was a bit heavy handed by all accounts. Right, wrong, the department went sideways and the blame rests at the top. 

They'll have a new schmuck in place by weeks end, but they'll import someone. politiks being what it is, i betcha its a minority. And for a while it will be different, but cops are cops, regardless of color, and sooner or later they'll be back down on the southside with a ghetto bird in permanent orbit over the 'bad part of town.'


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

agreed? But in this one I kinda do think it's a "declining to be the hammer" thing and you know holder will say some dumb thing like he "appoints" some muzz, but I am as willing to bet that next comes Buford Pusser because that has happened quietly, recently in other places. "Out with this swine!" And the brute comes wholesale.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

casual said:


> Well the Ferguson police chief will be stepping down. i wonder if its to lighten the blow when no charges are put against Wilson.[/url]


You are entirely correct. I think it is apparent that Wilson acted entirely within protocol and that no charges were going to be filed. Obola & Holder needed to put a bow on this to not only save face for themselves, but also to try to prevent any rioting. They can now go to the populace and declare victory by saying something such as "We are forcing change in Ferguson to ensure that this never happens again. We will make sure that the community is protected, but also blah blah, blah."

Also, anyone want to take the bet that the next Chief of Ferguson police will be black? Not saying it's right or wrong, but I think it is pretty obvious.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> ...Also, anyone want to take the bet that the next Chief of Ferguson police will be black? Not saying it's right or wrong, but I think it is pretty obvious.


You are most likely correct.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

There seems to be two stories floating. The police chief and the city claim they have no knowledge of any such deal. I looked at a "to step down" article and that was only the title - so games afoot or they just did the simple thing of print a title because a-holes look no deeper and they're just placating right now? Or holder trying to get his way ?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If he's not fed-up on his own, I think he'll be forced out soon.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Who cares? Let the city population have the government they want.

Its apparently working for the residents of Detroit.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

What I watch for is viewing this one like they will be placated, paid and humored but I am not so sure the way things are that there is any further interest in placating them...or them at all. Guess we'll see....
Notice how oby wants time to do his own after election attacks and stuff? I can't get away from the itch that this is just the start of the windup. Especially with that glaring anonymous givaway.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> Who cares? Let the city population have the government they want.
> 
> Its apparently working for the residents of Detroit.


Has anyone heard anything else about that rumor China was going to get detroit? It popped up and haven't seen any more since, but when you said they were letting them do what they want....I wonder if that isn't temporary placating until obola or invasion?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> You are entirely correct. I think it is apparent that Wilson acted entirely within protocol and that no charges were going to be filed. Obola & Holder needed to put a bow on this to not only save face for themselves, but also to try to prevent any rioting. They can now go to the populace and declare victory by saying something such as "We are forcing change in Ferguson to ensure that this never happens again. We will make sure that the community is protected, but also blah blah, blah."
> 
> Also, anyone want to take the bet that the next Chief of Ferguson police will be black? Not saying it's right or wrong, but I think it is pretty obvious.


Nah, I bet he's a Latino from a big city. Hiring a chief of African ancestry would be totally obvious and the citizens would brand him Head N..... or Uncle Tom. Betcha he or she is Puerto Rican.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

And a vet.


----------

